# "Reptile Products" for Doves?



## manu_ku (Apr 28, 2011)

When we first brought our dove home, we weren't fully prepared for ALL of his needs. We had the basics: food, cage, perches of different sizes, etc.. After reading a ton of stuff, we realized that we needed a bigger home for Twitter (which is how I found THIS page) among many other things.

I've seen the suggestion of starting with a dog crate and with some minor adjustments using it for birds. While we didn't use this idea, it got me thinking about what other pet products I could use for the bird... things I already have.

My question is: Are these things safe/appropriate for Twitter?

I keep reptiles. Lots of reptiles that couldn't be sold because they were missing a toe (it happens), had a crooked leg/spine/tail, or various other reasons. We have many light fixtures, more light fixtures and bulbs than I will ever need... I'm assuming that the UVA/UVB basking bulbs could be used in an indoor aviary? If we keep it to one side and allow a 'cool' zone in his cage (just like we do for the lizards), I assume it would be OK?

We did buy the Hi-Cal Grit for Twitter. I was wondering, though... The "Turtle Bones" sold for tortoises and turtles are just expensive cuttlebones. Instead, I use powdered VitD3/ Calcium for the veggies I give to my reptiles, could I also use it for the bird (something like Miner-All)?

I found a "Hamster Bed" (ok, not a reptile) for $1 (!) that looks like a mini-dogbed. Twitter LOVES that thing while sitting on my desk. I don't see the harm in it, but...? Do you think I could add the other one to his cage?


----------

